# Srpski (BCS) i crnogorski - razlike



## Orlin

Zdravo svima!
Ako se ne varam, počeli su tvoriti pravopis i standard crnogorskog jezika skoro posle nezavisnosti Crne Gore u 2006. god. i hteo bih da pitam:
1. Koliko daleko je ovaj proces stigao? Da li je novi pravopis/standard prihvaćen (ili zvanično uveden)?
2. Ako zaista već imamo nov standardni crnogorski jezik, u čemu se on odlikuje od ijekavskog srpskog? Ovde se pojavile informacije o tome, ali fragmentarno i još više sasvim nevezano za teme respektivnih threadova.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

Pozdrav,
Ovo i mene baš zanima. Kad sam ja učila teoriju standardizacije jezika, zatim šta je jezik, a šta dijalekat ovo ništa nije postojalo niti se govorilo o bosanskom (ili bošnjačkom??), hrvatskom, crnogorskom, itd. xD 

Na prvo pitanje ne znam odgovor, ali na drugo bih mogla da dam bar neko pojašnjenje: da bi crnogorski jezik mogao da se nazove jezikom (bio on isti ili sličan ijekavskom dijalektu srpskog jezika), mora da bude standardizovan. Dokle god nije tako, on se ne može zvanično nazivati jezikom. 

Imala bih štošta da kažem na ovu temu, mada mislim da lična mišljenja ovde nisu potrebna.


----------



## DenisBiH

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Na prvo pitanje ne znam odgovor, ali na drugo bih mogla da dam bar neko pojašnjenje: da bi crnogorski jezik mogao da se nazove jezikom (bio on isti ili sličan ijekavskom dijalektu srpskog jezika), mora da bude standardizovan. Dokle god nije tako, on se ne može zvanično nazivati jezikom.



Pa ne bih se baš složio.

Btw, ako si ti učila teoriju standardizacije jezika u 10-toj godini života, to što si rekla u vezi bosanskog standarda bi možda i stajalo. Za hrvatski standard mislim da pogotovo, ili bolje rečeno nikako, ne stoji.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> Pa ne bih se baš složio.
> 
> Btw, ako si ti učila teoriju standardizacije jezika u 10-toj godini života, to što si rekla u vezi bosanskog standarda bi možda i stajalo. Za hrvatski standard mislim da pogotovo, ili bolje rečeno nikako, ne stoji.


Naravno da nisam učila u desetoj godini života. Inače, nije u pitanju samo crnogorski, hrvatski,... već bilo koji drugi- ne može se nazvazi jezikom dok se ne standardizuje. 



> The creation of a prescriptive  standard language, derives from the national  (cultural, political, social) cohesion requiring an agreed,  standardized tongue. Generally, standard languages usually are  established upon:
> 
> 
> A recognized dictionary (standardized spelling  and vocabulary)
> A recognized grammar
> A standard pronunciation (educated speech)
> A linguistic institution defining usage norms, e.g. Académie française, the Royal Spanish Academy
> Constitutional (legal) status
> Effective public use (court, legislature, schools)
> A literary canon



Teorija standardizacije se ne prilagođava jezicima i dijalektima, već obratno.


----------



## DenisBiH

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Naravno da nisam učila u desetoj godini života. Inače, nije u pitanju samo crnogorski, hrvatski,... već bilo koji drugi- ne može se nazvazi jezikom dok se ne standardizuje.




Po toj logici niti jedan jezik nije postojao prije standardizacije iako su postojali govornici koji su ga koristili i nazivali tim imenom. Citat koji si dala vrlo precizno govori o *standardnom *jeziku (prescriptive language standard), ne o jeziku per se.


----------



## Orlin

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Inače, nije u pitanju samo crnogorski, hrvatski,... već bilo koji drugi- ne može se nazvazi jezikom dok se ne standardizuje.


 
Upravo je u pitanji da li već postoji crnogorski standard - verovatno mogu da odgovore crnogorski forumaši. Relativno skoro se pojavio na WRF jedan crnogorski forero koji je pružio neke informacije o "novom" crnogorskom jeziku (samo nesistematično i potpuno off-topic u respektivnim threadovima) i zato sam otvorio ovu temu.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> Po toj logici niti jedan jezik nije postojao prije standardizacije iako su postojali govornici koji su ga koristili i nazivali tim imenom. Citat koji si dala vrlo precizno govoru o *standardnom *jeziku, ne o jeziku per se.



Razumem šta hoćeš da kažeš i tu se slažem, ali ovde je bilo pitanje standardizacije crnogorskog jezika, zar ne?


----------



## DenisBiH

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Razumem šta hoćeš da kažeš i tu se slažem, ali ovde je bilo pitanje standardizacije crnogorskog jezika, zar ne?




Da, bolje da se fokusiramo na to pitanje i izbjegnemo nonšalantne komentare koji nisu vezani uz temu, ili da otvorimo novu temu.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> Da, bolje da se fokusiramo na to pitanje i izbjegnemo nonšalantne komentare koji nisu vezani uz temu, ili da otvorimo novu temu.


 
Mislim da nema potrebe jer meni to liči na raspravu šta je starije: kokoška ili jaje?


----------



## DenisBiH

Hajde da ja nešto pitam u vezi postojećeg/planiranog crnogorskog standarda. Šta je sa oblicima poput ćerati i đevojka? Hoće li oni biti standardni? Jer bi mi bilo logično ako je uvedeno/uvodi se 'meko' š koje dolazi od skupine -sj-.

Edit: po ovome hoće izgleda.




> Škuletić je novinarima u petak rekao da su uvedena dva nova slova 'meko š' i 'meko ž', dodavši kako su 'prihvaćene sve inačice, i đ i dj, i đevojka i djevojka, i ćerati i tjerati, i śekira i sjekira'.



Samo, šta je bilo sa dz?


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Hajde da ja nešto pitam u vezi postojećeg/planiranog crnogorskog standarda. Šta je sa oblicima poput ćerati i đevojka? Hoće li oni biti standardni?


 
Pravopisni rečnik koji je prošle godine objavilo crnogorsko Ministarstvo prosvete i nauke navodi ravnopravno ćerati i tjerati, đevojka i djevojka. Kakva je ortoepska norma ne znam.

Evo šta kaže pravopis:



> 1. Model za crnogorsku standardnojezičku normu je zajednički, opšti (koine) jezički sloj koji pripada svim autohtonim crnogorskim građanima.
> 
> 2. Ovim pravopisom će se u Crnoj Gori poštovati pravilo: _Piši kao što zboriš, a čitaj kako je napisano._​
> 
> (O tome će se načelu govoriti kada bude trebalo opisati ortoepiju crngoroskog standardnog jezika. U to se uključuje i tačka 5.)​
> 3. Ijekavica je normativna, u skladu s crnogorskom tradicijom i savremenom upotrebom.​
> 4. Opštecrnogorski fonemi _ć, đ, ś _i _ź_, nastali jekavskim jotovanjem, dio su crnogorske standardnojezičke norme. Glasovi _ś _i _ź _imaće svoje grafeme (u azbuci i abecedi).​
> 5. Kodifikovaće se standardni crnogorski četvoroakcenatski sistem sa dužinama. Ti će se problemi riješiti u opisu ortoepije standardnog crnogorskog jezika.​
> 6. _Pravopisom crnogorskoga jezika _neće se sprovoditi jezička arhaizacija niti će se njime normirati lokalizmi, dijalektizmi i provincijalizmi, koji su izvan opšte savremene upotrebe u Crnoj Gori.​
> 7. U svemu ostalome, osim ako drukčije ne nalaže savremena crnogorska jezička praksa, neće se odstupati od _Pravopisa srpskohrvatskoga književnoga jezika _(MS-MH; 1960), koji je do sada bio u upotrebi u Crnoj Gori.​
> 8. U primjerima tipa _biзa_, _зera _i slično (u skladu s tačkom 7 u Pravopisnim pravilima, odjeljak Pisma) _з _je leksičke prirode. Zato se stavlja u popis samostalnih glasova (fonema) crnogorskoga fonološkog sistema.​
> 9. Kada je riječ o odnosu fonema i grafema, treba razlikovati foneme ǯ , ӡ , _ĺ _i _ń _i grafeme _dž, đ, lj _i _nj _u latinici.​


----------



## DenisBiH

Hvala, phosphore. Ima li negdje kako izgledaju ćirilične verzije mekog š i ž?

Edit: Ima ovdje.
 


> * latinična verzija: A B C Č Ć D Dž Đ E F G H I J K L Lj M N Nj O P R S Š Ś T U V Z Ź Ž.
> 
> * ćirilična verzija: А Б Ц Ч Ћ Д Џ Ђ Е Ф Г Х И Ј К Л Љ М Н Њ O П Р С Ш Ć Т У В З З́ Ж.


Sudeći po gornjem članku gramatika je friško odobrena.



> Gramatika crnogorskog jezika je odobrena od strane Savjeta za opšte obrazovanje 21. lipnja 2010. godine. [5].


Malo opširnije o tome.


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Hvala, phosphore. Ima li negdje kako izgledaju ćirilične verzije mekog š i ž?
> 
> Edit: Ima ovdje.


 
Da, mada je članak pisan manipulativno i diletantski.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Da, mada je članak pisan manipulativno i diletantski.




Mislim da poznajem ovog autora po stilu (ako se ne varam), piše i dosta članaka na bosanskoj Wiki i održava jedan relativno popularan web-portal.  Naravno, Wiki je vrlo slaba kao referenca kad su u pitanju ovakva politički osjetljiva pitanja.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Naravno, Wiki je vrlo slaba kao referenca kad su u pitanju ovakva politički osjetljiva pitanja.


 
Da, problem je u tome da je Wikipedija previše otvoreni sistem - relativno lako je pisati i izmenjati članke i zato mogu da se besproblemno pojave članci nedobrog kvaliteta (ili čak sasvim zlonamerno napisani). Sasvim skoro (prošle godine?) imali smo slučaje svesnog manipuliranja članaka o amerikanskim senatorima (ili o samom Senatu) i zato su uvedena striktnija pravila izmene članaka o živim ljudima ili o savremenim organizacijama.


----------



## DenisBiH

Evo malo historijske podloge, iz "Srpski narod i njegov jezik", Pavle Ivić, 1971, pp. 219-220:



> У Црној Гори је 1969. године малена група барјактара убојите националне страсти изашла, први пут у историји, с идејом о засебном црногорском језику...Борци за издвајање црногорског књижевног језика позивају се на појаве у црногорским народним говорима не разликујући појмове књижевног језика и дијалекта...Научна озбиљност поготову недостаје тврђењу које је недавно изнето са много жара, да је Вук Србима у ствари дао - црногорски језик...Идеје бојовника за посебан црногорски језик наишле су на жесток отпор међу Црногорцима, и то првенствено у најкомпетентнијој средини, у кругу наставника језика.


Tu je otprilike stranica i po poprilično ljutog (lični utisak) osvrta na pitanje tadašnjih zahtjeva za zasebnim crnogorskim jezikom.

Btw, mislim da nema riječi besproblemno i nedobar, barem u književnom jeziku (nedobar sam čuo/čitao razgovorno). Ali ne zvuče loše.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Btw, mislim da nema riječi besproblemno i nedobar, barem u književnom jeziku (nedobar sam čuo/čitao razgovorno). Ali ne zvuče loše.


 
Nisam imao vremena razmišljati da li ima takvih reči ili ne, ali sam bio siguran da one nisu u konfliktu s pravilima BCS jezika i još više u svakom slučaju moraju da budu razumljive i definitivno ne zvuče loše i dakle mogu da nekada budu uvedene u standard. Nema problema da me ispravljate, ali mislim da je to primer "lingvističkog stvaralaštva" - svaki može da obogati jezik. (Oprostite off-topic.)


----------



## phosphore

Gde je sad Ante Portas?

Meni je tužno i smešno ovo deljenje jezika svakom svoje i iskreno bi mi bilo neprijatno da nekome kažem kako govorim srpski a razumem bošnjački, hrvatski i crnogorski. Jezik je određen jezičkom zajednicom koja se njime služi a činjenica je da smo mi i dalje nekakva jezička zajednica jer smo u kontaktu sa svim varijantama zajedničkog jezika, preko ljudi, kroz muziku, televiziju, knjige, filmove. S druge strane, iako ja duboko osećam svoj jezik kao srpski, a ne kao hrvatski, bosanski ili crnogorski, jasno mi je da ga neko iz Bosne, Crne Gore, a naročito Hrvatske, oseća drugačije. I tako onda politička razvrstavanja određuju i jezičku nomenklaturu i to je, mada nas dovodi u tragikomično stanje u kome jesmo, potpuno legitimno, ali mi nije jasno zašto pobornici takvog razvrstavanja ne priznaju da je to to što jeste umesto da falsifikuju istoriju jezika i gađaju se nekim smešnim pričama u koje sigurno ni sami ne veruju.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Gde je sad Ante Portas?
> 
> Meni je tužno i smešno ovo deljenje jezika svakom svoje i iskreno bi mi bilo neprijatno da nekome kažem kako govorim srpski a razumem bošnjački, hrvatski i crnogorski. Jezik je određen jezičkom zajednicom koja se njime služi a činjenica je da smo mi i dalje nekakva jezička zajednica jer smo u kontaktu sa svim varijantama zajedničkog jezika, preko ljudi, kroz muziku, televiziju, knjige, filmove. S druge strane, iako ja duboko osećam svoj jezik kao srpski, a ne kao hrvatski, bosanski ili crnogorski, jasno mi je da ga neko iz Bosne, Crne Gore, a naročito Hrvatske, oseća drugačije. I tako onda politička razvrstavanja određuju i jezičku nomenklaturu i to je, mada nas dovodi u tragikomično stanje u kome jesmo, potpuno legitimno, ali mi nije jasno zašto pobornici takvog razvrstavanja ne priznaju da je to to što jeste umesto da falsifikuju istoriju jezika i gađaju se nekim smešnim pričama u koje sigurno ni sami ne veruju.



Realno gledajući, niti jedan od četiri standarda nije radikalno odstupio od upotrebe kakva je bila prije raspada bivše Jugoslavije. Ako to uporediš sa recimo Norveškom u kojoj su ozvaničili čitav novi standard baziran na narodnom govoru da bi se odvojili od Danaca ovo naše je mnogo manje ozbiljno. Kako su stvari postavljene u crnogorskom svi ti noviteti će praktički biti opcionalni. Ispada da od srpsko-hrvatske prakse najviše odstupa bunjevački standard uvođenjem ikavice (koliko je meni poznato).

Ako bismo bili pošteni recimo oni Škarićevi prijedlozi za ukidanje ć i dž i ije u hrvatskom bi imali smisla i bili korisni i za hrvatski i za bosanski (po mome mišljenju) ali iz ove perspektive nikada neće proći jer ipak svi vode računa o kontinuitetu i time održavaju u s-h stečenu jezičku uniformnost visoke razine.

*The Norvegian situation is (marginally) relevant to the topic at hand; for that reason I've left it, but please do not further elaborate on the Norvegian situation here.  Thank you!*


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Realno gledajući, niti jedan od četiri standarda nije radikalno odstupio od upotrebe kakva je bila prije raspada bivše Jugoslavije. Ako to uporediš sa recimo Norveškom u kojoj su ozvaničili čitav novi standard baziran na narodnom govoru da bi se odvojili od Danaca ovo naše je mnogo manje ozbiljno. Kako su stvari postavljene u crnogorskom svi ti noviteti će praktički biti opcionalni. Ispada da od srpsko-hrvatske prakse najviše odstupa bunjevački standard sa uvođenjem ikavice (koliko je meni poznato).
> 
> Ako bismo bili pošteni recimo oni Škarićevi prijedlozi za ukidanje ć i dž i ije u hrvatskom bi imali smisla i bili korisni i za hrvatski i za bosanski (po mome mišljenju) ali iz ove perspektive nikada neće proći jer ipak svi vode računa o kontinuitetu i time održavaju u s-h stečenu jezičku uniformnost visoke razine.


 
Ja ne znam norveški i ne mogu sa sigurnošću da govorim o tamošnjoj jezičkoj situaciji, ali prema izvoru sa Wikipedije njihove razlike su znatno veće od naših.



> Dok Norvežani razumeju preko 60 posto susednih jezika, govornici ostalih nordijskih jezika razumeju samo oko 40 posto, pokazalo je istraživanje koje je sproveo Nordijski savet, a piše Tajms.
> 
> Studija se bavila skandinavskom jezičkom zajednicom i time koliko se dobro Norvežani, Danci, Šveđani i govornici švedskog iz Finske međusobno razumeju.
> 
> (prevod na engleski uz pomoć Google prevodioca)


 
http://www.forskning.no/Artikler/2004/januar/1073896666.77

Meni je sad smešno da pričam u nekim procentima ali recimo da razumem 98 posto standardnog hrvatskog ili bosanskog što je neuporedivo više od njihovih 40 ili 60 procenata. Ne razumem brojne turcizme u bosanskim govorima ili romanizme u primorskim hrvatskim, ali tako ne razumem ni torlačke govore. Mi i dalje jesmo jezička zajednica i zato je i dalje jedan jezik.

*As the link to this site is (marginally) relevant to the topic at hand I've left it, but please do not further elaborate on the Norvegian situation here.  Thank you!*


----------



## DenisBiH

Ne znam za izgovor, ali koliko sam ja pohvatao ovdje po forumima i drugdje, pisani Bokmål je skoro isti kao danski. 

*
As this has been quoted in the next post, which relates marginally to the topic of this thread, I've left this post here (but not the previous ones); please concentrate now on Montenegrin/crnogorski here.  (Part referring to deleted posts removed.)*


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Ne znam za izgovor, ali koliko sam ja pohvatao ovdje po forumima i drugdje, pisani Bokmål je skoro isti kao danski.


 
Video sam, ali to je zato što je pravopis istorijski. Trebalo bi uporediti fonetske transkripcije. 

I pri tome Norvežani neće da prihvate standard koji je izrastao na norveškim govorima nego se služe istorijski danskim standardom u javnom životu a svoj dijalekat govore privatno, što je potpuno suprotna tendencija od ove koju imamo mi.


*
As this relates to the topic of this thread I've left this post here, but please concentrate on Montenegrin/crnogorski here. *


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Video sam, ali to je zato što je pravopis istorijski. Trebalo bi uporediti fonetske transkripcije.
> 
> I pri tome Norvežani neće da prihvate standard koji je izrastao na norveškim govorima nego se služe istorijski danskim standardom u javnom životu a svoj dijalekat govore privatno, što je potpuno suprotna tendencija od ove koju imamo mi.




Ali ako ostavimo razlike u izgovoru po strani (one postoje i kod nas mada ne toliko drastične), ako sam ja dobro shvatio uzeli su bivši zajednički danski književni jezik, preimenovali ga, napravili neke pravopisne promjene i nastavili ga koristiti. To je isto kao kod nas. 

A akobja počo pisat košto pričam kotkuče nebnimene bilo lako razumt. 

Samo su sa nynorskom otišli mnogo dalje od nas. Druga je stvar što nije zaživio baš najbolje.


*
As this relates to the topic of this thread I've left this post here, but please concentrate on Montenegrin/crnogorski here. *


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Ali ako ostavimo razlike u izgovoru po strani (one postoje i kod nas mada ne toliko drastične), ako sam ja dobro shvatio uzeli su bivši zajednički danski književni jezik, preimenovali ga, napravili neke pravopisne promjene i nastavili ga koristiti. To je isto kao kod nas.
> 
> A akobja počo pisat košto pričam kotkuće nebnimene bilo lako razumt.
> 
> Samo su sa nynorskom otišli mnogo dalje od nas. Druga je stvar što nije zaživio baš najbolje.


 
I taj jezik se zove bokmal i niko ne spori da je nastao na danskom književnom jeziku. A mi imamo sada crnogorski jezik kojem se izmišlja neka istorija i neka priča kako je on celovit i samostalan od postanka sveta.

A misim neəm pojma, mogo bi i ja da pišem kako pričəm kot kuće, al i dalje bi se sasvɪm ok razumeli. 
*
As this relates to the topic of this thread I've left this post here, but please concentrate on Montenegrin/crnogorski here. *


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> I taj jezik se zove bokmal i niko ne spori da je nastao na danskom književnom jeziku. A mi imamo sada crnogorski jezik kojem se izmišlja neka istorija i neka priča kako je on celovit i samostalan od postanka sveta.
> 
> A misim neəm pojma, mogo bi i ja da pišem kako pričəm kot kuće, al i dalje bi se sasvɪm ok razumeli.




U srpskom je znači također prisutno to gubljenje -m- u nemam? To je onda nekakva zajednička BCS(M) pojava.  Doduše, nisam siguran za Hrvate ali oni imaju ne'akav.

Bavljenje historijom razvoja jezika nije ništa loše, izmišljanju naravno tu nije mjesto niti pretjerivanju, ali to je sindrom zakašnjelog nacional-romanticizma koji je jedna faza koja se mora iživjeti i kroz koju prolaze Crnogorci, Bošnjaci, Makedonci sa Aleksom Velikim itd. Osporavanje identiteta od strane etabliranih grupa tu dolijeva ulje na vatru i čini da i ovi prvi potežu za radikalnim istupima i metodama (tipa u Crnoj Gori samo se govori crnogorski itd).


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> U srpskom je znači također prisutno to gubljenje -m- u nemam? To je onda nekakva zajednička BCS(M) pojava.  Doduše, nisam siguran za Hrvate ali oni imaju ne'akav.
> 
> Bavljenje historijom razvoja jezika nije ništa loše, izmišljanju naravno tu nije mjesto niti pretjerivanju, ali to je sindrom zakašnjelog nacional-romanticizma koji je jedna faza koja se mora iživjeti i kroz koju prolaze Crnogorci, Bošnjaci, Makedonci sa Aleksom Velikim itd. Osporavanje identiteta od strane etabliranih grupa tu dolijeva ulje na vatru i čini da i ovi prvi potežu za radikalnim istupima i metodama (tipa u Crnoj Gori samo se govori crnogorski itd).


 
Slažem se da je u pitanju zakasneli romantizam ali se ne slažem da se kroz njega mora prolaziti. To je jedan anahronizam motivisan političkim interesima različitih faktora a ne stvarnim željama i potrebama ljudi. Međutim ja, iako mislim da je to pogrešno političko usmerenje, nemam ništa protiv crnogorskog jezika i njegove standardizacije, mada mi je cela situacija pomalo neprijatna kada treba nekome da je objasnim, ali mislim da je potrebno o njoj govoriti pošteno i zasnovano, a ne voditi se predrasudama i neznanjem.

Mislim kakvog značaja ima što je neki *pukovnik, putopisac* negde u devetnaestom veku pomenuo crnogorski jezik i to kao *dijalekat grčkog*? Po meni je to u stvari autogol.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Slažem se da je u pitanju zakasneli romantizam ali se ne slažem da se kroz njega mora prolaziti. To je jedan anahronizam motivisan političkim interesima različitih faktora a ne stvarnim željama i potrebama ljudi. Međutim ja, iako mislim da je to pogrešno političko usmerenje, nemam ništa protiv crnogorskog jezika i njegove standardizacije, mada mi je cela situacija pomalo neprijatna kada treba nekome da je objasnim, ali mislim da je potrebno o njoj govoriti pošteno i zasnovano, a ne voditi se predrasudama i neznanjem.




Ma svi se mi pomalo pušemo, imaju i etablirane grupe itekako svojih bisera po tom pitanju. Nisu baš ni potpuno ista historijska iskustva raspada Jugoslavije, u BiH je praktično 100% sva tri naroda osjetilo rat na vlastitoj koži. Sam pristanak na uljudan razgovor je u nekim slučajevima već nešto što zahtijeva trud i jedna vrsta ustupka, pa onda treba polako ići sa zahtjevima za potpuno objektivan i otvoren razgovor. Tu vremenska distanca pomaže.

Ono što se ja nadam da su u Crnoj Gori naučili na iskustvima BiH kad je u pitanju nasilna konfrontacija i čemu vodi i da neće ići ka nasilnim a besmislenim koracima poput nametanja crnogorskog jezičkog i drugog identiteta.



> Mislim kakvog značaja ima što je neki *pukovnik, putopisac* negde u devetnaestom veku pomenuo crnogorski jezik i to kao *dijalekat grčkog*? Po meni je to u stvari autogol


Po mome sudu, u 19. stoljeću se ušlo u jednu vrstu jezičkog jedinstva. Danas odnosno ovih desetljeća se iz njega navodno izlazi. Valjda svako hoće da utvrdi tačno kakva je situacija bila prije toga. Pa sam Ivić u negiranju crnogorskog jezika poteže to kako su se Crnogorci osjećali u 19. stoljeću. Ako se već takvi argumenti pokreću sa obje strane najpoštenije je da se sjedne i da se izvore u cijelosti analizira. Problem od kojeg sam ja vidio da mnogi pate je da vole gledati selektivno, prihvatajući ono što im odgovara a odbacujući ostatak.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> @Pajarito: hrvatski jezik je puristički, takav je odavno, pomiri se sa tim. Neke riječi sa te tvoje liste mislim da uopće nisu u upotrebi (mislim da je zrakomlat šala, ja znam za vrtolet). Ne znam inače zašto je puritanstvo hrvatskoga toliko bolno za neke Srbe, ako vam smetaju razlike budite konstruktivni kao mi i usvojite/ukradite im te riječi.  Inače mi je interesantno da Hrvati konstantno imaju nekakvu auru anti-Slavena a po jezičkom purizmu su od svih nas najslavenskiji.


Ma znam ja to, očigledno je xD Mene generalno pogađa bilo kakav vid "pranja" od prošlosti u ovom slučaju od slovenskoga. Koliko je samo engleskih pozajmljenica sada u srpskom jeziku, muka mi je! Čak reči koje imamo, zamenjuju tuđicama... Tako da, generalno koknursi na kojima se reči "izmišljaju" mi je malo bez veze. Dokle god neka reč ne zaživi u narodu, džabe konkursi.

Izmena:
Mene, ljudi iz inostranstva, često pitaju kakva je razlika između srpskog, hrvatskog, bosanskog, crnogorskog i kad im kažem da se mi razumemo i da je u suštini razlika u izgovoru i lokalizmima oni mi kažu "Pa ček, zašto su onda sve to različiti jezici? Valjda su dijalekti".... :S U Španiji je, na primer, sličan slučaj sa kastiljanskim, baskijskim, katalonskim,... Čak se dešava da se govornici ovih dijalekata (gde je kasteljanski standardizovan i uzet za glavni jezik) ne razumeju. Verovatno bi svaki od njih bio standardizovan, ali pod uslovom da se svaki od tih regiona otcepi od Kastilje i postane zasebna država. Mislite li da bi Španija dozvolila da je cepkaju (kao što je to sa nama slučaj)?


----------



## DenisBiH

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Ma znam ja to, očigledno je xD Mene generalno pogađa bilo kakav vid "pranja" od prošlosti u ovom slučaju od slovenskoga. Koliko je samo engleskih pozajmljenica sada u srpskom jeziku, muka mi je! Čak reči koje imamo, zamenjuju tuđicama... Tako da, generalno koknursi na kojima se reči "izmišljaju" mi je malo bez veze. Dokle god neka reč ne zaživi u narodu, džabe konkursi.




Ako je vjerovati ovome, izmišljene su na sličan način sve dolje navedene riječi.



> bratoubojica, gorostas, idolopoklonstvo, ikonopisac, krvotok, kolovodja, kostolom, nosorog, oceubojica, parobrod, putopisac, racunovodja, racunovodstvo, vinograd, vodopad, zakonodavac, zubobolja, zivotopisac, malogradjanin, sladoled, samoglasnik, samoljublje, samoubojica, samovolja, cjepidlaka, dvoboj, vodomjer, vodovod, toplomjer, casopis, padobran, zlotvor, misomor, domoljublje, luconosa, stitonosa, umotvor, vratolom


----------



## DenisBiH

> Mene, ljudi iz inostranstva, često pitaju kakva je razlika između srpskog, hrvatskog, bosanskog, crnogorskog i kad im kažem da se mi razumemo i da je u suštini razlika u izgovoru i lokalizmima oni mi kažu "Pa ček, zašto su onda sve to različiti jezici? Valjda su dijalekti".... :S U Španiji je, na primer, sličan slučaj sa kastiljanskim, baskijskim, katalonskim,... Čak se dešava da se govornici ovih dijalekata (gde je kasteljanski standardizovan i uzet za glavni jezik) ne razumeju. Verovatno bi svaki od njih bio standardizovan, ali pod uslovom da se svaki od tih regiona otcepi od Kastilje i postane zasebna država. Mislite li da bi Španija dozvolila da je cepkaju (kao što je to sa nama slučaj)?


Shvatam šta hoćeš da kažeš, ali ti primjer nije dobar. Prvo baskijski uopće nije romanski jezik, a kastiljanski i katalonski jesu dva različita standardna jezika koji se podosta razlikuju. Političke institucije Katalonije (Generalitat) zaista i forsiraju katalonski jezik nauštrb kastiljanskog u nekim aspektima (koliko sam ja čitao). Status dijalekata mislim da imaju leonski, aragonski itd.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> Ako je vjerovati ovome, izmišljene su na sličan način sve dolje navedene riječi.


Ne verujem baš blogovima, forumima i sl. 

Gore navedene reči su složenice, ne razumem kako bi mogle da se nazovu izmišljenima?


----------



## DenisBiH

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Ne verujem baš blogovima, forumima i sl.




Vjeruješ li knjigama?


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

DenisBiH said:


> Vjeruješ li knjigama?


Mnogo više nego blogovima, ali takođe znam kako se danas pišu knjige, naročito ovakvog tipa (usled socijalnih i političkih situacija). Bilo tamo, bilo ovde...


----------



## sokol

Hello all,

I've done some pruning and I've moved this topic to a new thread:

Serbian - Montenegrin (BCS): nedobar - je li pravilno? [I hope the title is _pravilno_ ;-) - if not, please say so.]

I contemplated splitting the Norvegian situation posts too but its too difficult (the whole thread would become difficult to read); so I've left them. But please do not comment on the Norvegian situation anymore, it would be much better to open a new thread about this - and _*not*_ here but in Etymology and History of languages. 

And now please, back to topic. 
Thank you very much!
Cheers

PS: Last but not least - it looks a little bit awkward that we're still using the abbreviation "BCS", as now finally Montenegro issued a Montenegrin spelling (in 2009), and also a Montenegrin grammar (in 2010), which was news to me: so we will have to adapt to "BCSM", and we will do so in time.  The reason we didn't yet was that we (or more precisely: I) didn't know that this stage already has been reached - that the codification process of Montenegrin already has reached official status.


----------



## sokol

And now from me as a forero, trying to contribute to the topic proper.  (Sorry, I'm not proficient enough to write this in BCS.)

As far as I can see, it seems that the differences between Serbian and Montenegrin are as "marginal" or "non-marginal" as are those between Bosnian and Serbian (Croatian possibly might be a tiny little bit further detached already, or so I would say).

But while it is clear that Montenegrin and "mainland" Ekavian Serbian are significantly distant I would be interested how distand Ijekavian-Bosnian Serbian and (Ijekavian) Montenegrin are: sure, there's the "extreme-palatal" pronunciation of Montenegrin (also written now, with those new letters introduced), but what about other differences?

You may of course continue discussion in "BCS(M)". 

(And of course we all know that the differences - such as they are - do not pose any communication problems for speakers of Serbian, Montenegrin, Bosnian and Croatian. )


----------



## Ante Portas

Šteta što ođe neki smatraju moj, crnogorski jezik nepostojećim, pa sam smatra da onda nemam što činjet ođe. Svrnuh slučajno i viđeh da ste po mome napuštanju foruma počeli razpravu o crnogorskome, pa pomislih da bi bilo lijepo načas zaboravit što rekoh i napisat nekoliko rečenica.
Crnogorski je jezik ustavna kategorija, podržan usvojenijem tačnopisom prošle i gramatikom ove godine. Riječnik je ipak obimnija rabota i potrebito je mnogo više vremena, a toliko nećemo čekat da bismo počeli koristit svoje ustavno pravo. 


PajaritoSerbio said:


> ...crnogorski, hrvatski,... bilo koji drugi- ne može se nazvazi jezikom dok se ne standardizuje.
> Teorija standardizacije se ne prilagođava jezicima i dijalektima, već obratno.


Kako reče Denis, jezici žive svoj život i ni briga ih nije za lingviste. Uostalome, u našijem jezicima češće se lingvisti priklone "ulici" no što ta ulica sluša lingviste. Rijedki su u nas (exYu) koji znaju i prate potomnja lingvistička "dostignuća", čak i među samijem predavačima jezika.



PajaritoSerbio said:


> Mislim da nema potrebe jer meni to liči na raspravu šta je starije: kokoška ili jaje?


Ko je stariji, jezik ili standard?



DenisBiH said:


> ..Šta je sa oblicima poput ćerati i đevojka? ..
> Samo, šta je bilo sa dz?


Prikloniše se dualizmu, dozvoliše istovremeno bitisanje dosadašnjega nametnutoga srbskoga jezika i netom oslobođenoga crnogorskoga narodnoga jezika. Ja mnim je to samo način da "ubiju" i preostale osobenosti našega jezika, koji je u katakombama moga preživjet, ali ulazkom u javnost postaće odviše hendikepiran na što "oslobodioci" računaju. I dosadašnja praksa to potvrđuje - želi se promovisat crnogorsko ime, a jezik da ostane ka što je i bio. 
Glas dz nije dobio svoj grafem pošto vele da nije dovoljno ni frekventan ni raširen.



phosphore said:


> Meni je tužno i smešno ovo deljenje jezika ...ali mi nije jasno zašto pobornici takvog razvrstavanja ne priznaju da je to to što jeste umesto da falsifikuju istoriju jezika


Naši jezici jesu dovoljno slični da se možemo razumjet, ali ne možemo ih i zborit. Postojala je prilika da dobijemo odista jedan jezik, ali to nije moglo bit jer se "Golijati" nijesu mogli dogovorit pa su u dostini stvari ostali svako pri svojemu, a istovremeno su ignorisali "Davida" čak i za ono što je u crnogorskome pravilnije (neki genitivi množine, mijenjanje imenica _ruka_, _noga_ i sl.). Čak su i samo ime "podijelili" međuse, ka da mi ne postojimo, a istina je i da niko iz Crne Gore nije ni bio u Novome Sadu kad su "konstruisali" taj frankenštajnski jezik. 
Ne znam na kakvo "falsifikovanje" povijesti jezika se ođe misli? Što se nas tiče, mene to nije znaveno.


phosphore said:


> .. Mi i dalje jesmo jezička zajednica i zato je i dalje jedan jezik...


Mi smo ipak višejezička zajednica koja sve manje komunicira međusobno na nekom širem planu. Individualne i grupne komunikacije neće imati toliko "odjeka" na jezičku praksu. Izuzetak je možda CG koja je i dalje preplavljena srbskijem medijima.



DenisBiH said:


> Bavljenje historijom razvoja jezika nije ništa loše, izmišljanju naravno tu nije mjesto niti pretjerivanju, ali to je sindrom zakašnjelog nacional-romanticizma koji je jedna faza koja se mora iživjeti i kroz koju prolaze Crnogorci, Bošnjaci, Makedonci sa Aleksom Velikim itd. Osporavanje identiteta od strane etabliranih grupa tu dolijeva ulje na vatru i čini da i ovi prvi potežu za radikalnim istupima i metodama (tipa u Crnoj Gori samo se govori crnogorski itd).


Ođe bih napomenuo da smo mi Crnogorci onemogućeni glede razvoja jezika, jer potomnjijeh 90 godišta u CG je u isključivoj javnoj upotrebi bio srbski odnosno srbskohrvatski iz kojijeh je proćerano sve što je crnogorska jezička osobitost sem dvije riječi: _sjutra_ i _nijesam_. Danas su i ove dvije riječi sve rjeđe kod onijeh koji se protive "objavi" crnogorskoga jezika. Inače, crnogorski je jezik svijeh autohtonijeh građana Crne Gore, bez izuzetka. Njime ne zbore, ne umiju ili neće, samo novopridošli stanovnici, izbjeglice i naseljenici iz Srbije, kojijeh ima priličan broj, makar su vrlo prisutni u javnosti. 



phosphore said:


> .. To je jedan anahronizam motivisan političkim interesima različitih faktora a ne stvarnim željama i potrebama ljudi. ..Mislim kakvog značaja ima što je neki *pukovnik, putopisac* negde u devetnaestom veku pomenuo crnogorski jezik i to kao *dijalekat grčkog*? Po meni je to u stvari autogol.


To nije anahronizam, jer samo dozvoljavamo građanima Crne Gore da i javno zbore ka što zbore doma, da ne budu prisilno bilingvalni ka dosle. I to jeste jedna od osnovnijeh ljudskijeh potreba. I prava. Značaj bilo kojega śedočenja o crnogorskome jeziku je u tome da pokaže e on nigda odista nije bio srbski, već su ga tako Petrovići (od vladike Rada) nazvali, što zbog uticaja svojijeh učitelja (vojvođanskijeh Srba), što zbog ambicija glede carskoga prijestolja u Prizren. Što se mene tiče, najbolji śedok je upravo bečki plaćenik koji je prije no su mu se počeli priviđat "Srbi svi i svuda" spominja _crnogorski_ jezik. Ako postoji autogol, onda je to.



DenisBiH said:


> .. besmislenim koracima poput nametanja crnogorskog jezičkog i drugog identiteta.


Ne mislim e bi bilo bezsmisleno. Ako smo mi MORALI 90 godišta učit tuđi jezik ka svoj, što bi falilo, za promjenu, učit svoj vlastiti jezik? Ako treba i na silu. Istu ovu koju pomenuh. Uostalome, bruka bi bila da to iko smatra silom.



> Po mome sudu, u 19. stoljeću se ušlo u jednu vrstu jezičkog jedinstva. Danas odnosno ovih desetljeća se iz njega navodno izlazi. Valjda svako hoće da utvrdi tačno kakva je situacija bila prije toga. Pa sam Ivić u negiranju crnogorskog jezika poteže to kako su se Crnogorci osjećali u 19. stoljeću. Ako se već takvi argumenti pokreću sa obje strane najpoštenije je da se sjedne i da se izvore u cijelosti analizira. Problem od kojeg sam ja vidio da mnogi pate je da vole gledati selektivno, prihvatajući ono što im odgovara a odbacujući ostatak.


Istina je da se šćelo stvorit jedan jezik, ali je bezobrazno nastojanje jedne književno "najtanje" nacije da nametne drugijema svoj dijalekat. Rezultiralo je praktično s dva jezika jednoga imena. Ja bih postavio pitanje: Ako su Talijani za svoj standard uzeli toskanski dijalekat, jer je njime pisa jedan Dante Aligijeri, što mi nijesmo mogli za standard uzest njegoševski crnogorski? Vi ste jači? U redu. S toga i imamo sad četiri, a ne jedan jezik. 
Izrazi _srbski jezik, srbska nacija_ u CG "izum" su kuće Petrovića i njinijeh interesa, jer crnogorski narod o tome niko nije pita nit je on ima pojma što glavari snuju. Da nije bilo tako, crnogorski ne bi preživio  sve što jest. Odtuda je važno što su zapisali razni izvanjci, a ne što su rekli naši "funkcioneri". Kako bi onda bilo moguće da se, primjera radi, moje porodično predanje u tijem stvarima ne slaže s pisanjem našijeh Gospodara?



PajaritoSerbio said:


> ... Tako da, generalno koknursi na kojima se reči "izmišljaju" mi je malo bez veze. Dokle god neka reč ne zaživi u narodu, džabe konkursi.
> ..."Pa ček, zašto su onda sve to različiti jezici? Valjda su dijalekti"....


Savremeni književnici odviše su "lijeni" i ne izmišljaju nove riječi ka negda što činjahu. S toga se i pojavljuju konkursi. Inače da nema izmišljanja novijeh riječi ni sami ne bismo razumjeli vlastiti jezik. Valja uzporedit savremeni srbski s hrvatskijem, a kad se još uračunaju i brojne kovanice koje je srbski preuzeo iz hrvatskoga, na što bi ličio taj srbski? Ođe se obično śetim hrvatske riječi _sladoled_, sad udomaćene u srbskome, a koja je zamijenila turcizam _doldrma_! Ne treba izmišljat?



sokol said:


> As far as I can see, it seems that the differences between Serbian and Montenegrin are as "marginal" or "non-marginal" as are those between Bosnian and Serbian (Croatian possibly might be a tiny little bit further detached already, or so I would say).


Now it is time for you. 
Differences between Montenegrin and other South Slavic languages are mainly in grammar and in two additional letters. Further differences are in words where we have _đ_ instead of Croatian _dj,_ and _ć_ instead of _tj_ (what is not in Serbian). Our Vocabulary is less different because we have a lot Serbian and Croatian words, but anyway we have significant numbers especialy own words. By my opinion differences between Montenegrin and Croatian and Montenegrin and Serbian are bigger than differences between Serbian and Croatian themselves. As you probably know it is much harder to change rules then items, and rules in Croatian and Serbian are more similar.
It is enough.. Bye.


----------



## PajaritoSerbio

Ante Portas said:


> Šteta što ođe neki smatraju moj, crnogorski jezik nepostojećim, pa sam smatra da onda nemam što činjet ođe. Svrnuh slučajno i viđeh da ste po mome napuštanju foruma počeli razpravu o crnogorskome, pa pomislih da bi bilo lijepo načas zaboravit što rekoh i napisat nekoliko rečenica.
> Crnogorski je jezik ustavna kategorija, podržan usvojenijem tačnopisom prošle i gramatikom ove godine. Riječnik je ipak obimnija rabota i potrebito je mnogo više vremena, a toliko nećemo čekat da bismo počeli koristit svoje ustavno pravo.
> Kako reče Denis, jezici žive svoj život i ni briga ih nije za lingviste. Uostalome, u našijem jezicima češće se lingvisti priklone "ulici" no što ta ulica sluša lingviste. Rijedki su u nas (exYu) koji znaju i prate potomnja lingvistička "dostignuća", čak i među samijem predavačima jezika.


Ulica je jedno,a to što je narod neuk je posebna stvar. Što se tiče lingvista koji ne prate, ili još gore- ne znaju, verovatno ne bi smeli ni da se nazovu lingvistima.



Ante Portas said:


> Ko je stariji, jezik ili standard?


Ko zna odgovor na prvo pitanje, zna i na ovo.




Ante Portas said:


> Prikloniše se dualizmu, dozvoliše istovremeno bitisanje dosadašnjega *nametnutoga* srbskoga jezika i netom oslobođenoga crnogorskoga narodnoga jezika.


Ako smo krivi što nas ima više, onda da- nametnut je. Mada sam i jedne i druge smatrala istim rodom. Sad više ne znam šta smo.



Ante Portas said:


> Naši jezici jesu dovoljno slični da se možemo razumjet, ali ne možemo ih i zborit.


Eh, samo fali da Piroćanci, Nišlije i drugi krenu da traže da se njihovi dijalekti priznaju. Mnoge ne razumem, a još manje zborim... Nemam ništa protiv, da me ne shvatite pogrešno, svako ko misli da je ugnjeten nek se buni, ali mi sve ovo više liči na "videla žaba da se konji potkivaju pa i ona digla nogu".



Ante Portas said:


> Ne mislim e bi bilo bezsmisleno. Ako smo mi MORALI 90 godišta učit *tuđi* jezik ka svoj, što bi falilo, za promjenu, učit svoj vlastiti jezik? Ako treba i na silu. Istu ovu koju pomenuh. Uostalome, bruka bi bila da to iko smatra silom.


Ovo je suština svega- tuđi. Iskreno, ne razumem toliku odbojnost prema državi (pa samim tim i jeziku) koja je bila i vaša. Ko vam je ikada branio da pričate vašim jezikom? Ko vas je zbog toga proganjao, nije dao da se zaposlite, učite na beogradskom Univerzitetu i slično? Možda sam pogrešno shvatila, ali zaista ružno zvuči ono tuđi. U mojoj grupi je bio dečko iz Crne Gore i nije svoj izgovor prilagođavao sredini niti mu je to iko tražio. Čak mi je bilo lepo da čujem nešto različito (a i bio je sladak  ).




Ante Portas said:


> Savremeni književnici odviše su "lijeni" i ne izmišljaju nove riječi ka negda što činjahu. S toga se i pojavljuju konkursi...


Lenjost nije izgovor, a konkurs na kom pojedinac, a ne narod, bira reč...???




Ante Portas said:


> što mi nijesmo mogli za standard uzest njegoševski crnogorski?


Njegoš se izjašnjavao kao Srbin. Tako da,... o kakvom nametanju pričamo? 

Sve najbolje


----------



## DenisBiH

> Prikloniše se dualizmu, dozvoliše istovremeno bitisanje dosadašnjega nametnutoga srbskoga jezika i netom oslobođenoga crnogorskoga narodnoga jezika.


Interesantno je da je jedna linija 70tih godina prošloga stoljeća išla time da je Srbima dat crnogorski jezik, a evo sada vidim liniju da je Crnogorcima nametnut srpski. 



> Ja mnim je to samo način da "ubiju" i preostale osobenosti našega jezika, koji je u katakombama moga preživjet, ali ulazkom u javnost postaće odviše hendikepiran na što "oslobodioci" računaju. I dosadašnja praksa to potvrđuje - želi se promovisat crnogorsko ime, a jezik da ostane ka što je i bio.


Znači, po tebi ljudi koji trenutno prave crnogorski standard u stvari 'ubijaju' crnogorski jezik? Koliko ima Crnogoraca sličnog mišljenja?


----------



## Ante Portas

DenisBiH said:


> Interesantno je da je jedna linija 70tih godina prošloga stolječa išla time da je Srbima dat crnogorski jezik, a evo sada vidim liniju da je Crnogorcima nametnut srpski.


Nema tu kontradiktornosti. Naš jezik Vuk je Karadžić nazva srbskijem i na njemu utemeljio srbski jezik (uz sve tadašnje i docnije uplive hrvatskoga jezika).  Za ovijeh dvjesta godišta srbski je dalje iša zasebnijem putem, izmijenilo se dosta toga usklađivanjem sa srbskom jezičkom stvarnosti. Ali, ono naše (i hrvatsko) što je ostalo u srbskome jeziku i dalje je vokabular. Danas srbski jezički standard ima svoj izraz, svoja pravila, "srbskiji" vokabular i i dalje jaku želju da to nametne svijema drugijema. Hrvatski jezik (od)branila je hrvatska država, naš nije ima ko branit. Sve do prije koju godinu mi smo po škola učili iz srbskijeh knjiga, učili smo srbski, a ne naš jezik, srbsku, a ne našu književnost, učili smo srbsku, a ne našu povijest. Voljom beogradske vlasti (jasno da je to srsbko "maslo") sabotiran je naš sveobšti, pa i kulturalni napredak. Jedva smo uspjeli dobit najznačajnije nacionalne institucije, Akademiju, Univerzitet, Televiziju ("što će vam kad imate to u Beograd"), a i kad smo to i dobili "instalirali" su probrane beogradske đake koji su nastavili obstrukciju. Sistemska zaštita našijeh interesa nije postojala i sve se svelo na rad pojedinaca. Srećom, ti pojedinci nadvladali su institucije i konačno imamo svoju državu, svoju Akademiju (Dukljansku, ne CANU đe još śede neprijatelji Crne Gore, koja ih još za to i plaća!!!), svoj Univerzitet, svoj jezik. Ali, to je još uvijek prije forma, no sadržina. Sve te institucije prepune su i dalje beogradskijeh đaka, mnozina i ne zna zborit crnogorski, čak ni oni do juče službeni srbski ijekavski, mnozina je i dalje vezana za Beograd pupčanom vrpcom, a sami Crnogorci stekli su komleks manje vrijednosti te im je danas teško izgovorit i samo ime našega jezika, a ne još i javno ga koristit (dok privatno nemaju tijeh problema). S toga se crnogorski jezik samo stidljivo i sporadično javlja u medije ili čuje od kakove javne ličnosti. Na žalost u tome nijesu bolji ni neki gorljivi borci za očuvanje crnogorskoga identiteta. 
Sve skupa se vjerujem doima dosta čudnijem, ali to vi je naša stvarnost. No, gruda je krenula i ne zaustavlja se.



> Znači, po tebi ljudi koji trenutno prave crnogorski standard u stvari 'ubijaju' crnogorski jezik? Koliko ima Crnogoraca sličnog mišljenja?


Ti ljudi takođe su dio crnogorskoga društva, školovani na srbskome/srbskohrvatskome jeziku, učili su crnogorsku omladinu da je naš jezik provincijalizam i nije im lako "skakat sebe u usta". S toga traže način da sačuvaju i crnogorski narodni jezik i svoj obraz. Izlaz su našli u dubletizaciji tako da neće morat ništa mijenjat u svojijem predavanjima, rukopisima. Ko želi može pisat i zborit crnogorski, a oni će po starome. Tijem načinom zapravo su označili početak utakmice u kojoj jedna (srbska) ekipa ima deset golova prednosti. Učinjet to svjesno znači navijat za stranu kojoj je data ta prednost. To je fakat i nebitno je  koliko je Crnogoraca svjesno toga.


----------



## DenisBiH

> Nema tu kontradiktornosti. Naš jezik Vuk je Karadžić nazva srbskijem i na njemu utemeljio srbski jezik (uz sve tadašnje i docnije uplive hrvatskoga jezika). Za ovijeh dvjesta godišta srbski je dalje iša zasebnijem putem, izmijenilo se dosta toga usklađivanjem sa srbskom jezičkom stvarnosti.


Interesantna vizija. A otprilike na kojem području se po tebi govorio crnogorski jezik u vrijeme kad ga je Vuk navodno uzeo i nazvao srpskim? Na području tadašnje Crne Gore, današnje Crne Gore ili nešto treće?


----------



## Ante Portas

PajaritoSerbio said:


> Ulica je jedno,a to što je narod neuk je posebna stvar. Što se tiče lingvista koji ne prate, ili još gore- ne znaju, verovatno ne bi smeli ni da se nazovu lingvistima.


Ivan Klajn je mnim ime u srbsku lingvistiku, a on je reka da lingvisti ne mogu protivu stvarnosti. Praksa to i pokazuje, jer više puta čuh lingviste kako vele da TV "pričalice" ne zbore po pravilima jezika, ni gramatički, ni naglasno.



> Ko zna odgovor na prvo pitanje, zna i na ovo.


Lingvistika je_ post festum_ nauka. Nit može izmislit jezik, nit ga može mijenjat. "Ulica je zakon". 





> Ako smo krivi što nas ima više, onda da- nametnut je. Mada sam i jedne i druge smatrala istim rodom. Sad više ne znam šta smo.


Da opet pomenem Klajna: "Najpravilnije se to" (ne śećam se više što) "kaže u Crnoj Gori, ali šta vredi kad je njih malo". Dakle, pravilno je samo ono što je srbsko! Ta arogancija uništila je budućnost zajedničkoga jezika.




> Eh, samo fali da Piroćanci, Nišlije i drugi krenu da traže da se njihovi dijalekti priznaju. Mnoge ne razumem, a još manje zborim... Nemam ništa protiv, da me ne shvatite pogrešno, svako ko misli da je ugnjeten nek se buni, ali mi sve ovo više liči na "videla žaba da se konji potkivaju pa i ona digla nogu".


Znaš li ti što jezik čini jezikom, a ne dijalektom? Književnost i službena upotreba. Tada sličnost s drugijem jezicima nema nikakovoga značaja. A, mi imamo i književnost i službenost našega jezika, te je svako poređenje našega jezika s nečijim lokalizmima ili dijalektima dokaz ili neznanja ili malicioznosti. U srbskome slučaju to je vazda negiranje crnogorske nacije i svega crnogorskoga. Pametni bi već odustali, ali oni ne patišu .. do posljednjega (crnogorskoga) Srbina..




> Ovo je suština svega- tuđi. Iskreno, ne razumem toliku odbojnost prema državi (pa samim tim i jeziku) koja je bila i vaša. Ko vam je ikada branio da pričate vašim jezikom? Ko vas je zbog toga proganjao, nije dao da se zaposlite, učite na beogradskom Univerzitetu i slično? Možda sam pogrešno shvatila, ali zaista ružno zvuči ono tuđi. U mojoj grupi je bio dečko iz Crne Gore i nije svoj izgovor prilagođavao sredini niti mu je to iko tražio. Čak mi je bilo lepo da čujem nešto različito (a i bio je sladak  ).


Kad Crnogorac jednijem jezikom zbori doma, a drugijem kad iziđe u javnost, pa još kad se zna da se tijem drugijem niđe u Crnu Goru ne zbori, što je to no_ tuđ_ jezik? Ako se šćelo (a nije) sačinjet nekakav zajednički jezik, zašto u njemu nema nit jedne crnogorske posebnosti iako je pravilnija i od srbske i od hrvatske? Možda bismo tad i prelomili, ali podpuno omalovažavanje našega jezika zarad vaše brojnosti ponižavajuća je. Ostalo rekoh gorije.



> Lenjost nije izgovor, a konkurs na kom pojedinac, a ne narod, bira reč...???


Uvijek pojedinac "bira" riječ, a narod usvaja ili ne. Hrvati, na čem im zavidim, a i zadužili su naše jezike, nemaju kompleks smišljanja (ne izmišljanja) novijeh riječi namjesto tuđica, dok Srbi to smatraju smiješnim. Ka da već postojeće riječi nije neko negda smislio no su bogom dane. Crnogorci radi svoje nerazvijenosti nijesu ni imali neke mogućnosti jezičkoga "inoviranja", ali su makar vrlo uspješno tuđice prilagođavali duhu svojega jezika.



> Njegoš se izjašnjavao kao Srbin. Tako da,... o kakvom nametanju pričamo?


Njegoš se nigda nije izjašnjava Srbinom, makar nema pisanijeh dokaza. Ali jest Crnogorcem. Njegovo srbovanje bilo je političke prirode i nije tako dosljedno. Prije je uticaj njegovijeh srbskijeh učitelja i samoga Vuka Karadžića, te ideje zajedničke države južnijeh Slavena, no njegovoga ośećaja za nacionalnu pripadnost.


----------



## Ante Portas

DenisBiH said:


> Interesantna vizija. A otprilike na kojem području se po tebi govorio crnogorski jezik u vrijeme kad ga je Vuk navodno uzeo i nazvao srpskim? Na području tadašnje Crne Gore, današnje Crne Gore ili nešto treće?


Tamo đe su živjeli, a i danas žive Crnogorci. Tad je to dijelom bila i Turska, danas je to Crna Gora. Što gođ ja mislio.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

I won't edit the posts above, but *please concentrate in future on linguistic differences* between Serbian and Montenegrin.

Even though the political context and the definition of "Serbian" and "Montenegrin" is somewhat relevant to the topic at hand, this has been discussed sufficiently already in the posts above; also, first and foremost, this forum is not the place to argue political opinions: WordReference is a language forum, it is not a politics or history forum.

Thank you for your understanding!
Cheers
sokol
Moderator EHL


----------



## DenisBiH

Slažem se, samo mislim da će svaka priča koja ide mimo razlika trenutnog crnogorskog i srpskog jezičkog *standarda* i prelazi na nivo govora, historije razvoja jezika itd. lako da skrene u ove vode. Možda bi bilo poželjno da se naslov teme revidira u skladu s time, mada je Orlin u uvodnom postu dosta jasno pitao o razlikama standarda. "Srpski i crnogorski standard - razlike" ili nešto slično tome.


----------



## sokol

DenisBiH said:


> Slažem se, samo mislim da će svaka priča koja ide mimo razlika trenutnog crnogorskog i srpskog jezičkog *standarda* i prelazi na nivo govora, historije razvoja jezika itd. lako da skrene u ove vode.


Yes, you're right, history and development is relevant to this topic, and it is of course okay to discuss this further.

My note was intended towards political interpretation of this development, which should not have a place here.


----------



## phosphore

Ante Portas said:


> Naši jezici jesu dovoljno slični da se možemo razumjet, ali ne možemo ih i zborit. Postojala je prilika da dobijemo odista jedan jezik, ali to nije moglo bit jer se "Golijati" nijesu mogli dogovorit pa su u dostini stvari ostali svako pri svojemu, a istovremeno su ignorisali "Davida" čak i za ono što je u crnogorskome pravilnije (neki genitivi množine, mijenjanje imenica _ruka_, _noga_ i sl.). Čak su i samo ime "podijelili" međuse, ka da mi ne postojimo, a istina je i da niko iz Crne Gore nije ni bio u Novome Sadu kad su "konstruisali" taj frankenštajnski jezik. Ne znam na kakvo "falsifikovanje" povijesti jezika se ođe misli? Što se nas tiče, mene to nije znaveno.
> 
> Mi smo ipak višejezička zajednica koja sve manje komunicira međusobno na nekom širem planu. Individualne i grupne komunikacije neće imati toliko "odjeka" na jezičku praksu. Izuzetak je možda CG koja je i dalje preplavljena srbskijem medijima.
> 
> Ođe bih napomenuo da smo mi Crnogorci onemogućeni glede razvoja jezika, jer potomnjijeh 90 godišta u CG je u isključivoj javnoj upotrebi bio srbski odnosno srbskohrvatski iz kojijeh je proćerano sve što je crnogorska jezička osobitost sem dvije riječi: _sjutra_ i _nijesam_. Danas su i ove dvije riječi sve rjeđe kod onijeh koji se protive "objavi" crnogorskoga jezika. Inače, crnogorski je jezik svijeh autohtonijeh građana Crne Gore, bez izuzetka. Njime ne zbore, ne umiju ili neće, samo novopridošli stanovnici, izbjeglice i naseljenici iz Srbije, kojijeh ima priličan broj, makar su vrlo prisutni u javnosti.
> 
> To nije anahronizam, jer samo dozvoljavamo građanima Crne Gore da i javno zbore ka što zbore doma, da ne budu prisilno bilingvalni ka dosle. I to jeste jedna od osnovnijeh ljudskijeh potreba. I prava. Značaj bilo kojega śedočenja o crnogorskome jeziku je u tome da pokaže e on nigda odista nije bio srbski, već su ga tako Petrovići (od vladike Rada) nazvali, što zbog uticaja svojijeh učitelja (vojvođanskijeh Srba), što zbog ambicija glede carskoga prijestolja u Prizren. Što se mene tiče, najbolji śedok je upravo bečki plaćenik koji je prije no su mu se počeli priviđat "Srbi svi i svuda" spominja _crnogorski_ jezik. Ako postoji autogol, onda je to.
> 
> Ne mislim e bi bilo bezsmisleno. Ako smo mi MORALI 90 godišta učit tuđi jezik ka svoj, što bi falilo, za promjenu, učit svoj vlastiti jezik? Ako treba i na silu. Istu ovu koju pomenuh. Uostalome, bruka bi bila da to iko smatra silom.
> 
> Istina je da se šćelo stvorit jedan jezik, ali je bezobrazno nastojanje jedne književno "najtanje" nacije da nametne drugijema svoj dijalekat. Rezultiralo je praktično s dva jezika jednoga imena. Ja bih postavio pitanje: Ako su Talijani za svoj standard uzeli toskanski dijalekat, jer je njime pisa jedan Dante Aligijeri, što mi nijesmo mogli za standard uzest njegoševski crnogorski? Vi ste jači? U redu. S toga i imamo sad četiri, a ne jedan jezik.
> Izrazi _srbski jezik, srbska nacija_ u CG "izum" su kuće Petrovića i njinijeh interesa, jer crnogorski narod o tome niko nije pita nit je on ima pojma što glavari snuju. Da nije bilo tako, crnogorski ne bi preživio sve što jest. Odtuda je važno što su zapisali razni izvanjci, a ne što su rekli naši "funkcioneri". Kako bi onda bilo moguće da se, primjera radi, moje porodično predanje u tijem stvarima ne slaže s pisanjem našijeh Gospodara?
> 
> Savremeni književnici odviše su "lijeni" i ne izmišljaju nove riječi ka negda što činjahu. S toga se i pojavljuju konkursi. Inače da nema izmišljanja novijeh riječi ni sami ne bismo razumjeli vlastiti jezik. Valja uzporedit savremeni srbski s hrvatskijem, a kad se još uračunaju i brojne kovanice koje je srbski preuzeo iz hrvatskoga, na što bi ličio taj srbski? Ođe se obično śetim hrvatske riječi _sladoled_, sad udomaćene u srbskome, a koja je zamijenila turcizam _doldrma_! Ne treba izmišljat?
> 
> Now it is time for you.
> Differences between Montenegrin and other South Slavic languages are mainly in grammar and in two additional letters. Further differences are in words where we have _đ_ instead of Croatian _dj,_ and _ć_ instead of _tj_ (what is not in Serbian). Our Vocabulary is less different because we have a lot Serbian and Croatian words, but anyway we have significant numbers especialy own words. By my opinion differences between Montenegrin and Croatian and Montenegrin and Serbian are bigger than differences between Serbian and Croatian themselves. As you probably know it is much harder to change rules then items, and rules in Croatian and Serbian are more similar.


 
Kada se ovoliko bezobraznih laži i fantazija nađe na jednom mestu, čovek prosto ne zna odakle da krene. Problem je najveći tvoje elementarno nerazumevanje činilaca jezičkog razvoja i procesa standardizacije i nepoznavanje ili falsifikovanje jezičke istorije.

Dijalekti su jedina objektivna jezička stvarnost. Dijalektologija jugoslovenskog prostora je detaljno proučena i objektivno postoje između ostalih prizrensko-timočki, kosovsko-resavski, zetsko-južnosandžački, istočnohercegovački i šumadijsko-vojvođanski govori. Ovi su govori među sobom ravnopravni i nema između njih više ili manje pravilnih.

Kada se dijalekat kodifikuje on postaje standardni jezik. Kodifikacija je politički proces i vođena je političkim interesima, i tako su za osnovicu srpskog standardnog jezika uzeti istočnohercegovački i šumadijsko-vojvođanski dijalekat. Reći da je nekakav crnogorski jezik proglašen za srpski notorna je laž, jer se ovim dijalektima i dan danas služe gotovo isključivo Srbi, a navijanje kako su Srbi uzeli tuđ a Hrvati odbranili svoj jezik postaje sasvim smešno kada se uvidi da je ekavska varijanta srpskog standardnog jezika gotovo identična sa govorom Beograda i znatnog dela Srbije, dok je današnji hrvatski standard veoma udaljen od govora Zagreba i većeg dela Hrvatske.

Procesom standardizacije na temelju novoštokavskih govora zetsko-južnosandžački dijalekat postao je nepogodan za obrazovanje i javnu komunikaciju, i njegova je upotreba kao takvog marginalizovana. Iako sa aspekta građanskih prava nije, to je sa političkog i istorijskog stanovišta gledano bilo potpuno legitimno i mnogo ranije viđeno u drugim daleko razvijenijim zemljama. Istu sudbinu doživeli su i drugi dijalekti poput kosovsko-resavskog i prizrensko-timočkog, dok je beogradski govor kao govor političkog, ekonomskog, kulturnog središta države postao jedan od varijeteta koji uživaju prestiž.

Ovo su sve zaista opšta mesta. Kada je politički kurs promenjen, došlo je do novih procesa standardizacije, u Hrvatskoj, Bosni i Hercegovini i Crnoj Gori. Kao osnovica standardnog bošnjačkog jezika zadržan je istočnohercegovački dijalekat, dok je za temelj crnogorskog standardnog jezika uzet zetsko-južnosandžački dijalekat, i to je ono što crnogorski jezik najviše udaljava od tri preostala standarda zajedničkog jezika, koji u osnovici imaju novoštokavske dijalekte. Tim se dijalektom međutim služi samo deo stanovnika Crne Gore i u tome svetlu, a imajući na umu da je standardizacija proces koji treba da služi političkim interesima, sasvim je logično da je dopušten kao standardni i stari standardni varijetet izrastao na temeljima istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta.


----------



## DenisBiH

Za osnovu crnogorskog standardnog jezika je uzet zetsko-južnosandžački dijalekt? To prvi put čujem. Koliko ja znam (možda griješim) jekavsko jotovanje je i osobina istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta.

Edit: Nije zgoreg ovdje staviti link na tekst Bečkog književnog dogovora.


----------



## Ante Portas

Malo o razlikama (i od srbskoga i od hrvatskoga), gramatičkijem:

-- Evo prve: produženi pridjevski nastavci, umjesto -im -ijem, -ih -ijeh;
nije pod moranje, ali jest pretežno;

-- Genitiv množine imenica ženskoga roda koje se svršavaju slovom _-a_:
sprava - spr_aa_v_aa_, šerpa - š_ee_rp_aa_, noga - n_oo_g_aa_, ruka - r_uu_k_aa_, ogrlica - ogrl_ii_c_aa_ - uvijek produženi potomnji samoglasnici,
đevojaka, igara, igala, lutaka, mačaka - dugo _a_ na kraj uz umetnuto_ a_; nema nastavka -_i_  ka u srbskome i hrvatskome;

-- Sedmi padež, lokativ u nas je zapravo akuzativ: Đe? U Nikšić, na Cetinje, na more. Sedmi padež pak ostaje: O Nikšiću, o Cetinju, o moru;

-- Brojevi u crnogorskome nepromjenjivi su, sem broja jedan: u dvije države, s tri druga, o četiri auta;

-- Dvosložna muška imena na _-a_ razlikuju se od ženskijeh na _-a_ po naglasku: žensko _Sava_ izgovara se ka ime rijeke Save, a muško _Sava_ ka riječ _sprava_ (kratko uzlazno posljednje _a_), naglasci ostaju i u padežima, a ovakova muška imena mijenjaju se ka i ženska; 

-- Muška imena na _-o _mijenjaju se jednako bez razlike da li je prije toga _-o_ jedan ili dva suglasnika, Stanko - Stankov, Pero - Perov;


----------



## DenisBiH

> Ko je "nevaspitan" ostavljam forumašima da sami zaključe, osobito poslije tvoje tvrdnje da sam rasist! No, sve to je tvoj problem. Takođe, ja ođe ne iznosim nikakav politički program, samo ređam glede jezika povijesne činjenice.


Hm, phosphore je poprilično uvaženi član ove male zajednice koji je sebe x puta pokazao kao vrlo kvalitetnog forumaša. Ti prijatelju s druge strane, osim 'originalnih' ideja kako ne priznaješ a) dijalektologiju, b) trenutni crnogorski standard te c) tvrdnji tipa Crnogorci svi i svuda nisi ponudio, hm, niti jednu jedinu naučnu referencu za svoje, hm, blebetanje?

Ne znam da li si možda stekao prilikom dolaska pogrešan utisak da smo mi ođe u nekakvoj brdsko-planinskoj kafani ilitiga koštob' mi Izbosne rekli mehani pa da se ovdje može razgovarati takvim stilom i pristupom ali ako misliš da je neko impresioniran tvojim izrazito patriotskim naricanjem i busanjem u prsa junačka mislim da griješiš. Osim ako to ne radiš za publiku u Crnu Goru nadajuć' se promaknuću u poziciju kakvog pomjesnog komesara za jezička pitanja, u kojem slučaju ne znam kakav efekat tvoja govorancija ima i da li si ispunio partijsku kvotu.

E sad, pošto smo dakle utvrdili da nas ovdi u ovi forum nije pretjerano briga da li ti južnoslavensku dijalektologiju cijeniš na pola, frtalj ili neku drugu količinu lule duhana dozvoli nam sada da se grohotom nasmijemo na do sada iznesene nebuloze (publika u pozadini: gromoglasno hahaha)


----------

